# A Baby Sidewinder



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

These are a week old and in slough once they slough the hard work begins


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

aww so cute :flrt: but oh so deadly! screw that for a barrel of monkeys


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Little beaut! 
Deadly yet I still want it lol

Draven


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

me wants!!!!


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice!!! How much was she\he?????


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ScottGB said:


> Very nice!!! How much was she\he?????


I've just bred them its not sexed at present ant it has 9 other bros/sisters


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Too cute.

My dad used to keep DWA and he had a pair of these, really stunning snakes.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Very nice  good luck with them!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

stunning :notworthy:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I've just bred them its not sexed at present ant it has 9 other bros/sisters


Wish I was ready for a DWA cos I would have taken one off you. I've heard their not a bad start to a collection.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

This is the baby snakes mummy!

Moved her into her new vivarium this afternoon, she was a little pi**ed off


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

aww! its so cute!!!


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Gorgeous sidewinders mate, well done


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow. I'm jealous... 

Out of interest how do you go about getting picky venomous baby snakes to start eating!?!?!?


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> These are a week old and in slough once they slough the hard work begins


how cute is that ... id love one but id end up being single :lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful little side winder, they are hard to come by these days.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Picky venomous snakes can be a pain to get started, sometimes manual intervention is needed, along with steady hand and nerves, sometimes you are lucky and they feed ok.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

congrates on breeding them,
pohto are good too,esp mums : victory:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Well done! That is a stunning little baby, I have just started researching a few of the snakes DWA species. 

The mother does certainly look somewhat annoyed with you! Is it possible to have a relationship to a point, like for example, she knows who you are? I take it you need to use a hook and possible chain gloves? 

Seriously, congrats and good luck for getting the feeding going well 

x


----------



## alexpata (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations on some gorgeous looking snakes.

Was just wandering how difficult or easy it was to breed them in captivity?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

very nice have you breed it like, , im going to get some dwa again now lol:2thumb:


----------

